# Quilt memaw started years ago WHY don't I finish!?



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Now, it's nothing real artistic, purely functional. She died in 2002. 
Somewhere in there, while she still had her mind pretty much, she gave me this bag of pieces she had started. Who knows, it might have been 30 or 40 years old then.
Anyway, since getting laid off about a month ago, I've knocked some dust bunnies around in the sewing room and got this out. Wanted to show it to you.
There are portions that have been connected in rows, portions that are only one square, and portions still left to be created.
All the pieces she put together are completely by hand. The few pieces I started connecting, I did on machine years ago. Then, somewhere I just put it away, and it sat.

These squares are from the local textile mill. You can see in the stack they were pinked edges. They came in little bunches, stapled to a card with handwriting on them. Maybe they were lot samples? or some sort of QC check they used to do? The mill has been closed for decades now.

I also took 2 of her housecoats and cut them into squares the same size. So there will be some Memaw in it when done. All just random colors and prints. 

I have to bring myself to finish some stuff. It is just awful to have some of the things I have started, and leave them. It's like throwing your hand up at a blessing God has given. How shameful is that!! One thing being out of work will do, is make you feel like you need to accomplish something, and I have just GOT to do some things.

Y'all please offer encouragement if you can.. that I FINISH some stuff. PM me or call me out on this thread! I should be embarrassed if I don't show you all some things over these next few weeks/months. :ashamed:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like what has been started so far and am glad you've decided to finish it. You go girl!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That looks like it will be a real neat quilt when done

We can partner! 

I've got one in similar stage - my Mom started it over 30 years ago and I've taken it to finish. I did some a couple of years ago, but made a mistake and had to redo - so it went back in the box. I did take it out a year ago and cut more of what I needed to replace and need to get back to it.

This is as far as my Mom got, 










And this is the pattern










It will have green inserts with the "background" a mid blue -that fabric was bought and included. over half of the flowers are sewn (all machine) and I dug through and found similar vintage fabric to use to make enough to complete it, I think it was like 8 - 10 more. So at least that part is done. 

The mistake I made was using Mom's template and sewing them up - and then realizing my mom took a more generous seam than I do - so all the ones I sewed up are too large compared to hers. I'll use those somewhere else and have recut a template that matches my sewing. And this time I'll be checking each round to make sure I'm staying close to Mom's size.

BTW - I recognize a lot of the fabric used - scraps from clothing Mom had made for us kids. 
It can be a real challenge finishing up piecing a quilt that someone else started.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Wow guys. Those are beautiful.

I think it's great that you're feeling like you want to push yourselves to follow through and finish!

I'd imagine these are very sentimental projects indeed. And, even sentimental things that are positive still can weigh heavy with the emotional baggage.

Just keep plugging away when you can I think is the best thing.

And, if you're feeling surrounded with undone stuff, then i',d say, mix it up with some decluttering. Even if it isn't any sewing stuff. It's very mentally freeing IMO anytime you can clear some things out that really aren't needed.

Even just little things in one area, or just a quick sweep around random places.

For years I got myself into the habit of "topping off" the trash bins the night before trash pickup. Just was an easier way for me to make a weekly flight around our place to grab what seemed reasonable, and then it was gone in the morning, so no worries about second thoughts.

I was gifted with several precious things from family members before they passed. But, was also "gifted" with the clean up of what no one wanted after three family households had to be disposed of. So we moved in and I just kept plugging away. Took years, lol.

Those quilts are definitely what I'd consider precious keepsakes.

Anyway, just a bit of a thread drift I guess. But, just thought it may ght encourage you to feel encouraged to decluyter other things if you were needing a break to balance out finding a rhythm with taking on such special and beautiful projects.

Can't wait to follow along with how it goes!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Those fabrics may shrink. We used to prewash everything to get the excess dye out and preshrink. You might want to test some of Grandma&#8217;s fabric to see if it will shrink.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I will be watching to see the marvelous finished quilts!!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Maura said:


> Those fabrics may shrink. We used to prewash everything to get the excess dye out and preshrink. You might want to test some of Grandmaâs fabric to see if it will shrink.


I have a more than 30 year old unfinished quilt top started that was from when I first was learning. I was taught to wash fabric first, and did that back then.

These pieces, I don't know if memaw washed, but I doubt it. 
I'm gonna have to take some chances. When it is all put together, I don't know if I'll be able to bring myself to actually use it much, other than display somehow. If it ends up washing well, then I'll more likely use it on a bed for real function.

I'm going to pic some of the cards that are handwritten from the mill where the swatches came from. Neat to see and remember.
Most seem to be from 1968. Some are not dated.
Funny how it seems so long ago when we all used handwriting in our jobs and got by pretty good. We also always wrote in cursive. A lost art for the kids nowadays!

I'll pic this afternoon and get here.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Here are 2 of the tags found with the squares memaw was using.
Some are 100% cotton, some are blends.
Can anyone make out the wording in the 2nd photo? 65% something? 35% cotton..


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Looks like 65% darl or dacl or dul, but I don't know what that would be abbreviating. Could be qul?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

it is ctn= cotton..lol i write like that


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have some tops from my DIL that came from her grandmother when she passed. They were pieced by her great grandmother back in the 1930's. Maybe when I get my new long arm that I ordered last week, (and won't get until sometime in Dec.) grrr. I can get them quilted.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

partndn I really really like the looks of the quilt to be,, keep on it.. I have old half made quilt tops that were given to me,, I keep thinking I will finish them but haven't so far. I hate to throw them out,, I ALMOST gave them to Goodwill but took them out of the bag at the last minute.. sigh,, maybe someday I'll be brave and finish them,,


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

partndn said:


> Here are 2 of the tags found with the squares memaw was using.
> Some are 100% cotton, some are blends.
> Can anyone make out the wording in the 2nd photo? 65% something? 35% cotton..


Your quilt is going to be lovely when it is finished. If you're concerned about the fabric bleeding when you wash it, you could toss a couple Color Catchers in the wash. They really do work. 

You could print those pictures of the tags on photo transfer paper and put them on your backing fabric. That would be a very interesting look.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

SLfarmMI how interesting,, I have not heard of color catchers either. what are they and where can I find one??


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

puddlejumper007 said:


> it is ctn= cotton..lol i write like that


Right! but look at the other thing to the left of "ctn" that's the part that looks to be a Du something.. still don't know what that means.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

SLFarmMI said:


> Your quilt is going to be lovely when it is finished. If you're concerned about the fabric bleeding when you wash it, you could toss a couple Color Catchers in the wash. They really do work.
> 
> You could print those pictures of the tags on photo transfer paper and put them on your backing fabric. That would be a very interesting look.


:idea: What a great idea! Thanks! I have known of the ability to transfer photo thingies, but never used it. I may do that.

And yeah, what color catcher things? Can you link to something you have used that works great? or is it something you make? toss in the wash, etc. I am unfamiliar.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

maxine said:


> partndn I really really like the looks of the quilt to be,, keep on it.. I have old half made quilt tops that were given to me,, I keep thinking I will finish them but haven't so far. I hate to throw them out,, I ALMOST gave them to Goodwill but took them out of the bag at the last minute.. sigh,, maybe someday I'll be brave and finish them,,


No you aint' getting out of it  You are stuck with me and Macybaby and many others here now. LOL
Suffer along with us and get 'em out and do something.

I got another one out the other day. It is all flannel, so soft and nice colors of greens and creams I started years ago as a stack and slash learning project.
I asked my son to help me unfold it and take a gander at what all was there.
The whole top is done! 
My son says "well, why did you do all the hard part and just stop?"
:hammer:
I don't know!
But this is the time of year I get itchin to get some things made for some reason. I am determined to finish at least 5 things by Christmas. eep:


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

partndn said:


> :idea: What a great idea! Thanks! I have known of the ability to transfer photo thingies, but never used it. I may do that.
> 
> And yeah, what color catcher things? Can you link to something you have used that works great? or is it something you make? toss in the wash, etc. I am unfamiliar.


Color Catchers are made by Shout and you should be able to find them at any store in the laundry aisle. You can also find them on Amazon. They aren't expensive, less than $5 a box. They are small sheets (they look like dryer sheets) that you throw in the washing machine when you wash your quilt. If one of the fabric bleeds, the dye goes on the Color Catcher and does not get re-deposited on your quilt. Here is a link to Color Catchers. 

http://www.shoutitout.com/en-US/Pro... catcher_off-us-spr14&sid=SEM_B_329.kw34375e

I can't wait to see the finished quilt. Now you have to finish it; you've got us all interested in it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I second color catchers...really works. Hang in there with the quilt. I had an old flannel quilt probably 100 yrs old. I patched and hand sewed replacement parts, quilted it on the machine. Made a label that said made by granmothers name and finished by granddaughter w/ my usual label. My sister was thrilled with it as she does not quilt.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe the other fabric on the label is Dacron. 

Can't wait to see the pics of both of these "antique heirlooms".

I use color catchers with all my quilts. I washing batiks, reds, blacks, or anything else I am worried about, I throw 2 in there. It is amazing to see the color catcher after the wash!!!!! It will be black, or red, or whatever, but your whites on the quilt will look just fine.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with the Dacron, I think later it became Polyester.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I think it looks like Dac/
Still don't know what it would be &#128527;
Heidi



partndn said:


> Here are 2 of the tags found with the squares memaw was using.
> Some are 100% cotton, some are blends.
> Can anyone make out the wording in the 2nd photo? 65% something? 35% cotton..


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I think yall are right on the dacron.

Been working on it a little bit, pieced a couple good long strips, pressed and readied another stack for piecing.

We've been in major rainy day mode here for what seems like 3 weeks. Good for staying in and sewing. But bad for leaky roofs and gutters. Had to spend a couple days this week getting gutters cleaned and unclogged, cut a couple small trees. 
And also have had to do a lot to protect the chicken coop from flood and water damage.

We're getting water from hurricane joaquin and it's miserable. Hope to get back to some piecing after church tomorrow.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Glad to hear you're making progress on your project.

Stay safe from the storm!


----------



## JRuthe (Feb 18, 2005)

My Mom just split her quilts and UFOs amongst us kids earlier this month. What treasures! I have a quilt she hand pieced and quilted when she was a teenager in the 30's.

I also have the treasure of some overall boy blocks that she appliqued and some sun bonnet girl blocks that her mom appliquÃ©d. I am thinking to set them together in a quilt, but I have 18 boys and 7 girls. The blocks are not squares, but rectangles. I'll have to do some more thinking on how to set them together...


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

JRuthe said:


> My Mom just split her quilts and UFOs amongst us kids earlier this month. What treasures! I have a quilt she hand pieced and quilted when she was a teenager in the 30's.
> 
> I also have the treasure of some overall boy blocks that she appliqued and some sun bonnet girl blocks that her mom appliquÃ©d. I am thinking to set them together in a quilt, but I have 18 boys and 7 girls. The blocks are not squares, but rectangles. I'll have to do some more thinking on how to set them together...


Awww, you must start a thread with pictures of those when you get a chance. Saw your thread on the juki and am disappointed for you with the plans changing. Wish I had investment money for one of your machines.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

some progress, I had to disassemble some of the portions that were connected.

It appeared they were just put together willy nilly, possibly by more than one person. 
I could see that if pieced differently, a basic formation of 8 triangles could be consistent. It bugged me, so I've been resewing those.

I am doing pretty good with my ocd-ness, in that I'm not stressing about what colors or patterns go with each other. LOL, so battling my own issues, I win some, lose some. 

I think there are enough now, and I'm beginning to connect up blocks, and will post some pics when I get more together.

I think I'm going to use the 2 fabrics from memaw's housecoats to make a few complete blocks and intersperse them around when putting the whole thing together. I have more of one than the other. Not sure why, but I think I am missing some of the housecoat fabric. There is enough though.


----------



## JRuthe (Feb 18, 2005)

partndn said:


> Awww, you must start a thread with pictures of those when you get a chance. Saw your thread on the juki and am disappointed for you with the plans changing. Wish I had investment money for one of your machines.


Thanks. It's hard to give up dreams, but there are economic realities to be faced. I am looking for the silver lining and moving on!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are nice quilts! I too am working on a quilt my great-grandma started. It's girls with braided hair, indian girl quilt I think is what it's called. I've been told that it was being made for my aunt from clothes that GGM had made for her (my aunt).

Neat idea with the photo transfer paper. Gave me the thought of doing it with some old letters we found. 

Should be an interesting experience, seeing as how I've never made a quilt before.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Hope your project is coming along nicely!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

As well as it can be considering I started off with one -possibly- completed square to go off of.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm down to figuring out how to place the squares so that I run out using as many as possible. Been drawing a little bit to see what I might end up with other than just a rectangle. No need for fancy, as these are basic scrap squares. No color them or stuff to design.

Got muslin on a good sale the other day for the backing. Close to getting it laid out and finalized to use up all the materials I had. Muslin will have to take up some space in strips/borders to make it big enough. I could complete it for a lap quilt or twin size, but I'd like it larger for use on a queen bed.

I'll post pics when I get the whole top done.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If you wnat it larger, maybe you could add borders to it. I've found that was my Mom's trick. She'd make enough of the blocks to cover the bed, and then add borders for the overhand. Since the overhang around the bed can take up more blocks than what lays on the bed, this cut down her time piecing blocks by about half. Most of her borders where just lengths of fabric, maybe two or three rows. 

It also made for some interesting designs too.


----------

